# hemodialysis



## belindapearl (Nov 13, 2008)

I work for a billing agency and we have a doctor who wants to start billing for hemodialysis in the office.  I understand the process of hemodialysis, but what all can you bill for.  I am sure it will be mostly Medicare patients.  I looked on cms website and could not locate anything.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------

